# ammoman?



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone buy any ammo from this ammoman.com site? its cheap and seems like a good deal


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a buddy that has ordered from them and have heard of others who have as well without any issues. I was going to order from there, but their prices barely, if at all, beat Walmart (atleast in my area).

-Jeff-


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

i was looking at 357 sig ammo and its cheaper than reloading


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If that's the cheapest price you can find and you're gonna save some money then go for it. I personally know one person and have heard of many others who ordered ammo on that site.

-Jeff-


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

Bought from Ammoman several times. Prompt service and no problems. Make sure they have a copy of your drivers license for age verification. Make a JPEG of it and attach it to an email to them.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

It seems really tough if not impossible to beat Walmart prices on a lot of different calibers. Ammoman has ok prices but if you add in shipping, I've found Walmart to still be cheaper.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Sig Al said:


> It seems really tough if not impossible to beat Walmart prices on a lot of different calibers. Ammoman has ok prices but if you add in shipping, I've found Walmart to still be cheaper.


Now that I think of it, I think Ammoman ships for free.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

ammoman.com is typically out of stock on a lot of items. They haven't had much .45acp or 9mm in months. Go to walmart instead. Or georgia-arms.com which is reloaded ammo, but good prices even with shipping (if you buy a lot). Still, the convenience of walmart and their average prices being lower or the same as online for factory ammo. It's hard to compete.


----------



## Spike627 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have ordered from ammoman.com several times, and as far as online shopping goes, ammoman was faster by far than anything else, i made an order on ammoman, and another site, to remain nameless, late one friday night, i received my ammoman order on tuesday, and paid for 2day ship on the other sight and received it on friday, so i am an avid ammoman shopper, i have ordered Mostly Wolf ammo, 9mm,$0.17 a round, .40S&W $0.24, .45ACP $0.27, 7.62x39 $0.20, 357Magnum $0.34, 44Magnum $0.39, and shotshells, i check the site as regular as the forums, looking for .50AE in stock, because they have the best price anywhere for it, but never have it in stock, for good reasons, i just cant write enough good things about Ammoman, i make an order at least once every few months, because i like to have ammo stockpiled, because it is a long drive to the range, so i take 4 guns, and about 200 rounds per gun, to make my 1hour there 1 hour back drive worth it, without ammoman i couldn't afford to shoot as much as i enjoy to, walmart recently raised there prices and 100rounds of 9mm is $19+tax, makes it closer to 23 cent a round... so i am very grateful for ammoman, and anything over $100 is free shipping at ammoman, but when you are ordering ammo in bulk like that, just one case is over $100 so you are covered, i never paid for shipping, just my 2 cents worth, 
:smt1099:smt023
PS the only ammo that is cheaper at walmart here anymore is the bulk boxes of 550 rounds of 22LR for $12


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

have you had any issues with the wolf ammo? ive thought about ordering some of their ammo but just not sure about the steel casings. when you take the .50, do you shoot 200rds with it too?:mrgreen:


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Spike627 said:


> I have ordered from ammoman.com several times, and as far as online shopping goes, ammoman was faster by far than anything else, i made an order on ammoman, and another site, to remain nameless, late one friday night, i received my ammoman order on tuesday, and paid for 2day ship on the other sight and received it on friday, so i am an avid ammoman shopper, i have ordered Mostly Wolf ammo, 9mm,$0.17 a round, .40S&W $0.24, .45ACP $0.27, 7.62x39 $0.20, 357Magnum $0.34, 44Magnum $0.39, and shotshells, i check the site as regular as the forums, looking for .50AE in stock, because they have the best price anywhere for it, but never have it in stock, for good reasons, i just cant write enough good things about Ammoman, i make an order at least once every few months, because i like to have ammo stockpiled, because it is a long drive to the range, so i take 4 guns, and about 200 rounds per gun, to make my 1hour there 1 hour back drive worth it, without ammoman i couldn't afford to shoot as much as i enjoy to, walmart recently raised there prices and 100rounds of 9mm is $19+tax, makes it closer to 23 cent a round... so i am very grateful for ammoman, and anything over $100 is free shipping at ammoman, but when you are ordering ammo in bulk like that, just one case is over $100 so you are covered, i never paid for shipping, just my 2 cents worth,
> :smt1099:smt023
> PS the only ammo that is cheaper at walmart here anymore is the bulk boxes of 550 rounds of 22LR for $12


There ya go...I don't shoot wolf, never will. I never use steel cased ammo ever, not in my guns. Therefore, you are paying less because it's cheaper and lower quality ammo. Not necessarily because their prices are good, Wolf is cheap everywhere.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I just looked at his site again for .40 S&W and he doesn't much at all. Nothing I use and when I broke down the price per round, Walmart still has him beat. I've spent more time then I can remember looking fort the ammo price and Walmarts prices are really tough to beat. Even comparing their 100 round "Value Pack" to other 500 or 1000 round boxes. I hope these ammo prices start going down soon. From what I hear, there might be stabilizing but we shouldn't see prices go down for a long time. I pay about $.27 per round and it's killing me.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Sig Al said:


> I just looked at his site again for .40 S&W and he doesn't much at all. Nothing I use and when I broke down the price per round, Walmart still has him beat. I've spent more time then I can remember looking fort the ammo price and Walmarts prices are really tough to beat. Even comparing their 100 round "Value Pack" to other 500 or 1000 round boxes. I hope these ammo prices start going down soon. From what I hear, there might be stabilizing but we shouldn't see prices go down for a long time. I pay about $.27 per round and it's killing me.


Shoot less often lol...or get into reloading.

Yes Walmart is hard to beat and here's why. The company orders an entire train car of ammo at a time. That amount of buying power can NOT be matched by anyone except the military. Walmart buys so much at a time that it costs them almost nothing from winchester or remington etc. They can afford to sell it at a severe discount because they pay less than the average gun shop.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Dredd said:


> Shoot less often lol...or get into reloading.
> 
> Yes Walmart is hard to beat and here's why. The company orders an entire train car of ammo at a time. That amount of buying power can NOT be matched by anyone except the military. Walmart buys so much at a time that it costs them almost nothing from winchester or remington etc. They can afford to sell it at a severe discount because they pay less than the average gun shop.


I couldn't agree more. I would like to give the local gun shops more business but they're anyway from $6-$8 more per box of 100.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Sig Al said:


> I couldn't agree more. I would like to give the local gun shops more business but they're anyway from $6-$8 more per box of 100.


Ok, i've avoided the whole wally world thing for a while. and i am not picking on you sig al, but you make a good point. I mean hey, 6-8 dollars per hundred adds up. Course, the knowledge and personal touch i get at my local gun store way outways the 18 yo at wally world that hands over a box of 357 sig with a sigh and says"we don't have any 357 magnum."

I like cheap and keeping my money as much as anyone else, but i will give to a local or mail order first. why? well because they are usually companies that actually know and care about guns. and that sits pretty high with me. Ok so I shoot less or reload more. But Patsy stays in business.

ok, sorry, I'm done. Just a few things to ponder.:box:
And hey, was the ammo increas of 9% nationwide, or just a NY state thing?


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Ok, i've avoided the whole wally world thing for a while. and i am not picking on you sig al, but you make a good point. I mean hey, 6-8 dollars per hundred adds up. Course, the knowledge and personal touch i get at my local gun store way outways the 18 yo at wally world that hands over a box of 357 sig with a sigh and says"we don't have any 357 magnum."
> 
> I like cheap and keeping my money as much as anyone else, but i will give to a local or mail order first. why? well because they are usually companies that actually know and care about guns. and that sits pretty high with me. Ok so I shoot less or reload more. But Patsy stays in business.
> 
> ...


At walmart you can see the ammo in the case and usually point out exactly what you want before they ring it up. If you're afraid you need to ask someone what ammo you need then I'm afraid you shouldn't own a gun :smt082

Someone knowing what ammo you need for your weapon is not exactly my priority. I know what I want and I want cheap. WWB is the cheapest I can find except reloads. Shooting more often by purchasing cheaper ammo allows me to become better with my accuracy and in turn means I'm more confident in my ability.

I don't know about 9% but prices did go up here about a month or two ago. Used to be $15 or so for 100 WWB and now it's up to $18.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Dredd said:


> At walmart you can see the ammo in the case and usually point out exactly what you want before they ring it up. If you're afraid you need to ask someone what ammo you need then I'm afraid you shouldn't own a gun :smt082
> 
> Someone knowing what ammo you need for your weapon is not exactly my priority. I know what I want and I want cheap. WWB is the cheapest I can find except reloads. Shooting more often by purchasing cheaper ammo allows me to become better with my accuracy and in turn means I'm more confident in my ability.
> 
> I don't know about 9% but prices did go up here about a month or two ago. Used to be $15 or so for 100 WWB and now it's up to $18.


I know what ammo i want and need, but someone just getting into shooting can be easily confused. I have seen it and it is a shame. I like cheap too. But don't save enough for it to be worth it to me. Course wally world is 45 min away and my local shops are 15,20 and 25 respectivel. So i loose on gas what i gain on savings. Course I save even more reloading. :smt033

April 1st there was a 9% increase here i know. Just wondering if it was a state tax thing or something else nation wide.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

niadhf said:


> I know what ammo i want and need, but someone just getting into shooting can be easily confused. I have seen it and it is a shame. I like cheap too. But don't save enough for it to be worth it to me. Course wally world is 45 min away and my local shops are 15,20 and 25 respectivel. So i loose on gas what i gain on savings. Course I save even more reloading. :smt033
> 
> April 1st there was a 9% increase here i know. Just wondering if it was a state tax thing or something else nation wide.


I have 5 walmarts within 5miles of my house so...lol


----------



## motorsporting (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know if Joes is in your area, but they also have really good deals on ammo. If you wait for the right time, they'll have 10% off, $5 off of Federal, etc.


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I have bought from them with no problems. I agree with Walmart for 9mm but if you are looking for 223 or something more non commercial then ammoman might be a good option.


----------

